# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Pseudanthias squamipinnis

## João M Monteiro

Macho

(foto capa: Reefkeeping do mês de Setembro de 2006)

Fêmea



1 Macho (ao topo) e 3 fémeas



*Família:* Serranidae - sub-família Anthinae
*Alimentação:* planctívoros
*Tamanho máximo em adulto:* 12 cms
*Aquário recomendado (mínimo):* ~ 400 lts
*Dificuldade de manutenção:* _(1 fácil a 5 muito difícil)_:  3
*Reef-safe:* _(1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo):_  1
*Agressividade intra-família:* _(1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado)_:  4
*Agressividade intra-espécie:* _(1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo)_:  3

----------


## Julio Macieira

*Pseudanthias squampinnis (Macho)*

----------

